# GrillPro Charcole smoker.



## dribron (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was just given a new Grillpro 16 inch smoker/grill. It looks like a ECB with justr a couple differences. One is a real thermometer, and the other is the addition on a grate for the fire bowl, to help allow a littel air.
  Just wondered if anyone has used one of these, and what your thoughts might be. I havn't done any mode yet, but plan on moving the legs around as soon as I can get a few bricks to lift the fire bowl to the right level. Are there any other mods I should do to make this into a workable littel smoker?
 Thank you all in advance, _Duane


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 10, 2010)

First off welcome Duana to *SMF*. There are alot of folks here that use the ECB's here but I'm not sure about the grill your talkin about. I'm a gasser but someone will stop in and say hello with one I'm pretty sure. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Dribron.  Why don't you post over in "Roll Call" & tell us about yourself so the members can welcome you real proper like.  

Now, to put in my thoughts about your question, no, I have not used that model.  However, we do have a section on this forum about all the different types of smokers that members are using.  The link for the electric models, (as you say, it looks like the ECB with differences, so I am guessing it is electric), is here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=110

There you should find some modifications you may like or that may give you some ideas on what you want to do to your new smoker.  Good luck & enjoy your stay.


----------



## dribron (Apr 10, 2010)

No it is a charcole smoker, much like the brenkmann but with an addition of a regular thero, and a grate for the firebowl. Also you can take it apart in sytages so you could lift the if your food was on the top, it could be lifted off from the lower section of the smoker, allowing you to get to the water and fire bowl. If you also had food in the lower section, it would be exposed during the exchange due to it being right at the top of the lower section... It says nowhere in the mamual about curing it, but I will be doing that in just a few seconds.... we'll as soon as I get my lazzy ass moving.... lol


----------



## ak1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Dribron. Welcome aboard.

Can you post a pic of your smoker?

Ithink it may be the same one I have.


----------



## dribron (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll see if I can find the camera latter, and take a pic.... Does your come apart in sections? How do you like it??


----------



## dribron (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay here is a pic of my smoker, not the best pic.. sorry was taken with my phone..


----------



## ak1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's the same as mine.

It's not bad, but you do tend to use a lot of fuel. It's biggest problem is that there is no way to control the airflow to the charcoal.

I use it mainly for smoking cheese, but I have smoked brisket on it and ribs.


----------



## dribron (Apr 10, 2010)

I tend to agree, athough it is nice that it has an opening on the top. It is missing one on the bottom. I just can't see why they would bother with one on the top and not put one on the bottom. I went threw anout 12lbs of fule on a brisket today. I might pick up some lump charcole and see if that works out better. 
  Tell me would it bw better to just pick up a ECB from walmart is it any better? I seen the red gourmet electric version at home depot for only 67.00, and walmart has the regular one at 37.00. 
 I plan on picking up a few round garden bricks from home depot soon, so I can turn the legs inside out and sat the bowl on the bricks.. that should make it easyer to get to the fire bowl after that first 3 or so hours.
 It acually help temp at the 200-230 range for the first three or so hours, after that it was difficult to keep it at 200. It ended taking quit a bit of charcole to keep it at 200 for the rest of the cook time.


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey.  You've done well for yourself if someone just gave this to you.  (Lucky person!)  It is so cute & sparkly.  Put that puppy to use & good luck.


----------

